# Mini goldendoodle



## Claire LK1987 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi everyone 

Has anyone got any advice on how to find a reputable mini goldendoodle breeder in the UK? Looking to add one to our family next summer/autumn 2021 so no rush! Thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What is a mini golden doodle?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> What is a mini golden doodle?


I'm guessing a miniature poodle x golden retriever (let's hope the GR is the mum with that size difference!), although I've met several 'mini' doodles that are the size of very big standard poodles so crossing the 2 won't necessarily miniaturise their progeny.

OP, there are very few reputable breeders of poodle crosses & anything you could possibly want in a mini goldendoodle can be found in a well bred goldie or poodle, plus you have the predictability of size, coat type & breed traits.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Finding a good golden doodle breeder could be quite difficult. Good breeders try to eliminate inheritable conditions through responsible breeding, including carrying out health tests and careful selection of parents. They do proper tests on their breeding dogs, not just checks to say the dog is capable of siring/carrying a litter to breed out these conditions. Unfortunately with the popularity of these crosses it means there are many puppy farmers who are more interested in exploiting buyers than in the long term health of the puppies they are selling; and pet owners who think it would be lovely to have mini versions of their own pets but lack the understanding of responsible breeding.

It used to be believed that crossbreeds had the best of both breeds and health problems were 'bred out' but in fact you could well get a puppy who has inherited health defects from both parents. These could cause long term pain and distress to the dog and the owner to incur on going expensive vet bills. Marilyn Munro allegedly once suggested to Albert Einstein that if they had babies they would be amazing with her beauty and his brains. Einstein allegedly replied how awful it would be if it were the other way round. You get the picture!

There are some responsible breeders of crossbreeds and that is a good thing. But they are very few and you may have to search extensively to find one.

Have you considered a poodle? They can be sourced with far less risk. If it is the look of the traditional poodle that puts you off, they can be left in a shaggy clip that has the look of the popular crossbreeds.

You might find these articles helpful too.

https://www.buyapuppysafely.org/

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/taking-care...cPvirfZyvqr8nl0L33UsGCORg1_wFYyYlnxheIWBzW2mQ


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Having spoken to a few goldendoodle owners the main thing they say is the problems they have with grooming the dog. The poodle coat mixed with a heavy shedding golden makes it very difficult to keep from matting and 6 weekly visits to groomers are a must in most cases. Don’t get pulled into the hype of this will be a non shedding dog, very few poodle crosses don’t shed hair. It was quite striking that two goldendoodle owners bought golden retrievers as their next dog.

If you like the shaggy dog look, get a poodle and have it trimmed in a puppy cut. If you like the colour and temperament of the golden retriever get one, you are far more likely to find reputable and honest breeders of both these breeds rather then those breeding crosses who are mainly in it for the money.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Can I add - this post has a photo of a dog that escaped from a puppy farm believed to be breeding doodles. @Claire LK1987 it is a great thing that you are seeking a responsible breeder, the photo is a distressing reminder of what happens when people are not so conscientious.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/could-you-spot-a-puppy-farm.517808/page-2#post-1065702273


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm guessing a miniature poodle x golden retriever (let's hope the GR is the mum with that size difference!), although I've met several 'mini' doodles that are the size of very big standard poodles so crossing the 2 won't necessarily miniaturise their progeny.
> 
> OP, there are very few reputable breeders of poodle crosses & anything you could possibly want in a mini goldendoodle can be found in a well bred goldie or poodle, plus you have the predictability of size, coat type & breed traits.


That's what I though tbh


----------



## Claire LK1987 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I knew I would get most of these responses tbh, including the "clever" response asking what a miniature goldendoodle is...

To be honest the main reason we are looking for a mix rather than a purebred golden retriever is the mini goldendoodle would be a compromise between myself and my husband, who is not keen on the size of retrievers. I would rather just go for a retriever and we are indeed on a list with a reputable breeder for a GR but I have agreed to research a smaller option (on the understanding that I can stick with my retriever after all research has been done!)! I grew up with boy retrievers and just adore everything about them. We would be wanting to take our dog on holiday with us as much as pos too and I can see my husband's point that a smaller breed might be more suitable although our car is big enough for a GR! 

Surely there must be reputable goldendoodle breeders out there? I'm extremely wary of being duped by puppy farmers and don't really know where to look for reputable breeders of mixed breed dogs, be it a labradoodle, cockapoo or goldendoodle. Yet, good breeders must exist for these "breeds"!?

I haven't looked much into poodles tbh but I'm not opposed! I have heard they can be neurotic but I'm prepared to be told otherwise! So tell me about poodles then! Are they good with kids? 

The hypoallergenic fur thing isn't a factor for us as none of us have allergies - I grew up with dogs and we have cats.

Any advice on any of the above much appreciated


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Claire LK1987 said:


> So tell me about poodles then! Are they good with kids?


I had a poodle growing up and would have another in a heartbeat. Tagging @Blitz who probably has more poodle experience than the rest of us put together.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wasn't being "clever", it was a genuine question as I didn't think anyone would actually cross a *miniature* poodle with a golden retriever.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If your’re up for it have a look at the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. They are much smaller then a golden, but are not a golden in a smaller package. They are quite lively, but are trainable, but you really need to find them a job to do such as agility or flyball


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Poodles are brilliant dogs. They were originally water retrievers so have a bit in common with a golden retriever. Every poodle I have known has been brilliant with children and been happy , fun outdoor types. Certainly a miniature poodle can do anything a golden can do and a lot more! including not shedding all over your clothes. If your only reason for wanting a crossbreed is for size do bear in mind there is not really such a thing as a miniature goldendoodle and it could turn out any shape, colour, coat and size. Some of the miniature doodles are lovely dogs but some are not small and they tend to be rather scattier than either of the parent breeds. Good luck with your decision and I hope you get the puppy you want, whether crossbreed or pure breed.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I wasn't being "clever", it was a genuine question as I didn't think anyone would actually cross a *miniature* poodle with a golden retriever.


Most of the miniature doodles are not a straight cross, they are true mongrels usually with cocker in them to help get the size down and often other breeds too. I have seen quite a few very expensive specimens with very mixed sizes and coats that have 5 breeds in them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2020)

Have a look at Wheaten terriers, they're much smaller than a GR and while they're a different type of breed, they may tick your boxes.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

The goldendoodle I know well(ish) has the most awful coat to groom and keep! It's super-duper fluffy, like Old English Sheepdog fluffy when groomed, but not weather proof AT ALL. It's like a super fluffy sponge and any rain or mud absolutely soaks into the dog so he takes forever to dry, and he stinks apparently (the owners words, not mone). Whereas both poodles and GRs have weather proof coats, mixing the two has created a mess of a coat. 
There were a couple of other I met and their white coats got muddy so quickly, and they took forever to dry too.
Not a mix I'd touch with a bargepole! I'd much rather have a poodle or GR.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I walk a golden doodle. He is enormous! Lovely dog but very hyper and mad as a box of frogs :Hilarious His coat is a nightmare so the owners keep it short. He seems much more poodle to me then GR (I walk a GR too) so you may end up with much more poodle and barely any GR traits in a cross and they could really be any size! 

The thing about finding a reputable breeder of Designer crossbreeds is, most breeders who health test and do all the right things don’t want to dilute their breed by breeding with another breed. Most want to further their breed so why would they then go and breed with a completely different breed? Most people breeding these crosses don’t have the health of their dog, or the pups, at the forefront of their mind and are only in it to make money. You may find some reputable breeders of poodle crosses but you need to make sure that they health TEST both sire and dam and do at least all the recommended tests that can be found on the kennel club website.

it is much easier to find reputable breeders of purebred dogs which is why most recommend that route on here  plus the fact that any cross could take on a variable amount of traits from both breeds so you may not end up with a small GR type dog, you may end up with a larger poodle type dog (just to use yours as an example!). With purebred dogs you know what traits you’re going to get. 

plus so many doodles come from puppy farms and it’s so sad that people care more about having a doodle than where their money is going (I’m not saying this is you at all I just know a few people).


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Get to know some poodles, they really are an underrated breed. I've met loads in the obedience ring, when I was doing therapy work with dogs, and good old pets, never met one I didn't like. They're bright dogs, biddable, handler oriented, lovely temperament, not neurotic at all IME. Very athletic and great all-arounders. A good breeder will be happy to talk to you about the breed and their lines.


----------

